# ZHUHAI | Pearl River International Financial Center | 209m | 47 fl | 154m | 31 fl | T/O



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 

鋼 piano 麯

















posted on gaoloumi by 卓曦神明 








posted on gaoloumi by 

charleszh31
on 15th May 2021


----------



## Santiago Bruno (Apr 6, 2021)

Really Nice!!

Do you know the name （in chinese）of the project and perhaps its exact location?

It is coming out just as planed, definitely a great step for 珠海！


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

It is called 珠江国际金融中心 and its location in the CBD can be seen here:
posted on gaoloumi by 鋼琴麯 








posted by little universe in the Rate Our Skylines section; by 赤甲 on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 23:*








横琴金融岛 by Hieing Chen on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

that building to the right








by 赤甲 on 500px


----------

